# Breaker tripping when turning on gas stove to Bake



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

Evening All,
I have a GE Monogram 6 Burner Gas Stove (ZGP366NRSS). My breaker has recently started to trip after turning the oven on Bake. I’ve checked the breaker (actually swapped it) and same problem, eliminating, bad breaker. What I noticed is that when I put the stove on BROIL it doesn’t trip the breaker. Only when I turn it on BAKE after maybe 20-30 seconds. Any thoughts? GE charges $120 to come out then parts, I’ve heard some say it may be the igniter as the broil igniter is different than the bake igniter, not sure. Any advice or help is appreciated.
Thanks & happy holidays.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

How old is the appliance ?


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

dronai said:


> How old is the appliance ?


Brand new in my opinion, bought it 2016. But it's out of it's warranty period. Used lightly normal cooking


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty new. What size breaker did you replace ? 2-pole type ?


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

So it's always had a Siemens Type QAF2, AFCI, ARC FAULT 20amp. Never had an issue, had a buddy who's electrician swap it with another exact same breaker on the panel and same thing happened


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Arc faults are crap (IMO) but.... You had the same issue with the old breaker as the new, so maybe you have an issue with the appliance now.


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

dronai said:


> Arc faults are crap (IMO) but.... You had the same issue with the old breaker as the new, so maybe you have an issue with the appliance now.


That's what I'm thinking, some mentioned maybe an igniter, trying to determine that. Thanks for info.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Get your Electrician friend to disconnect the appliance, and load test the circuit.


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

dronai said:


> Get your Electrician friend to disconnect the appliance, and load test the circuit.


So he used a clamp meter and saw at 3amps it cut out. Not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sounds like the convection fan is jammed. A fan not turning is a overload so 20-30 seconds later the breaker will trip. 

Can you hear the fan start or amp the breaker when you switch to bake


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

gpop said:


> Sounds like the convection fan is jammed. A fan not turning is a overload so 20-30 seconds later the breaker will trip.
> 
> Can you hear the fan start or amp the breaker when you switch to bake


So I turn it to BAKE, I hear a CLICK, then shortly (10-20 seconds) the breaker blows. While breaker off I checked the fan in the bake of the oven and it seemed to spin freely. But the odd thing is when my buddy had the clamp meter on the breaker wire it was only tripping at 3amps.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Find some no-bake recipes?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would suspect there is an issue with the AFCI breaker and that specific Igniter (Which usually ARCS) and is having issues. If the igniter is worn the ARC will be larger and my be conflicting with the AFCI breaker. Does the Bake and Broil use the same model igniter. (some have two igniters but they are the same model number). If so swap the two igniters and see if that fixes the issue with the BAKE setting.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Swap the ARC breaker with a regular breaker, and test


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

this is an Electric Oven after all, . . . i dont want to walk apprentices through their paces afterall or homeowners free **** etc...


start at the beginning of thought; elec stove, only one circuit ie 240v with a neutral and bond, typically in the range of 30- 40amp 2pole brkr. 



if all those things are true, and truely true lmao... then there is probably a short on the high element from the descrip. given. Given that the low element comes on with no problem [ie the broil setting where only one element comes on] and the bake setting trips it [bake = both top and bottom elements turn on] 



aaaanyways, before you go replacing a crappy oven/stove. id get a simple check done on the voltages at the plug/receptacle to make sure there was nothing inherently wrong with the plug or initial wiring first.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys know what GE stands for don't you? It stands for Good Enough..........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

phamousgrey said:


> *this is an Electric Oven after all*, . . . i dont want to walk apprentices through their paces afterall or homeowners free **** etc...
> 
> 
> start at the beginning of thought; elec stove, only one circuit ie 240v with a neutral and bond, typically in the range of 30- 40amp 2pole brkr.
> ...


When are you going to stop drunk posting? He clearly said that it is a gas stove and every post that has been made confirms that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If it's a Siemens AFCI, does it have the indicator light that shows what is tripping it?

Does it look like this breaker:

https://www.ebarnett.com/Sku/660851...us&gclid=CKy-57KzlOYCFQnPswodcNoAHQ&gclsrc=ds

If so, which light indicates after you reset it?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I'm going with the oven igniter having a crack in it.

Take the AFCI out, put a regular breaker in, and it probably won't lite.

It may glow, but it won't be hot enough to ignite the gas stream.


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 1, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> If it's a Siemens AFCI, does it have the indicator light that shows what is tripping it?
> 
> Does it look like this breaker:
> 
> If so, which light indicates after you reset it?


Yes, exactly. no specific light, just when i flip it back on there's an orange light temporarily then goes away. And again, I swapped breakers and same issue happened. Once stove on bake it tripped and the Clamp meter showed it tripped at about 3AMPS


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Helmut said:


> I'm going with the oven igniter having a crack in it.
> 
> Take the AFCI out, put a regular breaker in, and it probably won't lite.
> 
> It may glow, but it won't be hot enough to ignite the gas stream.


If the ignitor was cracked it would spark to ground just like it normally does.

I believe on most gas ovens both the broil and bake ignitors come on at the same time regardless of which is selected.

My guess is a short to ground on the gas valve solenoid for the bake element. or the wiring to the gas valve for bake.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> If the ignitor was cracked it would spark to ground just like it normally does.
> 
> I believe on most gas ovens both the broil and bake ignitors come on at the same time regardless of which is selected.
> 
> My guess is a short to ground on the gas valve solenoid for the bake element. or the wiring to the gas valve for bake.


I like the way you think

The prints are online along with the exploded diagram for parts. 
Basic troubleshooting skills say that if its only the oven causing a problem then you should be able to work out whats required for the oven that's not being used during broil. 

The igniter is a string that goes to all of the gas elements so unless there is some type of feedback to shut the igniter off (e.g the oven didn't light so the igniter is running for 20 seconds) its probably not causing the problem.

The breaker is a arc fault only or is it also a dual with gfci. 

Personally i would unplug the fan and test, Unplug solenoid and test, unplug lower unit and test. (that should give me a idea of where to focus the search)


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Is this what your oven igniter looks like?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I doubt if it's an overload, more likely a ground fault of some sort. Likely high impedance.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You should still be able to see which of the two led's are lit, one for arc fault and the other for ground fault. They go out after awhile. Went out to the van to check out one of the decals and noticed that the latest Siemens combo AFCI has the ground fault omitted.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

